# problems with 1994 Nissan Altima GXE



## nissan94owner (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a 1994 Nissan Altima GXE. About a month ago it would turn over but not start. We started checking it by changing the rotor and cap that did not work. We then took it in to a shop they first thought it was the fuel pump and then said it wasn't. We changed the ECM four years ago and thought it was acting pretty similar so we decided to try this again. The new one didn't work either. We then took it to a differet shop. This mechanic has had it for a week now and can't seem to find the problem. He can get it running with the new and the old ECM. It will run for about 10 minutes and then stall. He thinks its acting like it's getting too much fuel and then dying out. Anymore suggestions from any of you?


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

Check for oil in the distributor. It is a very common problem with Altimas.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree the first place would definitely be to take off the distributor cap and rotor, then the black rotor cover and the sealed cover plate below. Inspect for oil below that where the crank position sensor is located. What you can do to test it is spray out the sensor area with electrical contact cleaner and blow it out with compressed air, then reassemble it, and start it. If it stays running then you have found the problem, or the major one anyway, and you have to options replace the seal that goes bad or replace the distributor with a rebuilt.

Troy


----------

